# [OT]Recupero La RAI pretende il pagamento della tassa sul PC

## GiRa

Thread originale.

Oggi una gentile signorina mi ha portato un opuscolo in cui è citata una legge in cui bisogna pagare il canone RAI anche se si hanno "apparecchi che possone essere adattati a ricevere il segnale audiovisivo".

Io non guardo mai la TV ma ho un sacco di PC in casa ed una linea dati che prova che ci sia un'altissima probabilità che io ne abbia.

Avete notizia di movimenti nelle associazioni dei consumatori?

Comio come si era comportato?

----------

## noppy

c'e' gente che non la paga manco sulla TV , tu digli che i pc sono tutti intestati (parola grossa) a un tuo conoscente in regola col canone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Avete notizia di movimenti nelle associazioni dei consumatori?

 

qui.

noppy, se non ricordo male quello che tu descrivi si chiama frode ed é illegale.

----------

## jordan83

Altre letture interessanti:

 :Arrow:  Punto Informatico (un altro)

 :Arrow:  ADUC

 :Arrow:  AssoCittadini

A casa abbiamo disdetto l'abbonamento un bel po' tempo fa, mi sembra che i miei si fossero rivolti a una di queste associazioni "cittadini" (purtroppo non ricordo quale).

Se non erro fornivano addirittura assistenza "pratica" e/o legale per portare a termine la faccenda  :Smile: 

In bocca al lupo  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Io non guardo mai la TV ma ho un sacco di PC in casa ed una linea dati che prova che ci sia un'altissima probabilità che io ne abbia.

 

Dipende da come interpreti la cosa... anche uno scatolone vuoto può essere adattabile a ricevere trasmissioni radiotelevisive (attaccaci una manciata di componenti e hai fatto una televisione).

Siccome tale legge è ampiamente interpretabile e siccome non c'è mai stata (che io sappia) una sentenza sull'argomento è difficile dirti con sicurezza il suo significato. Diciamo però che chi ti volesse portare in tribunale per una cosa del genere rischierebbe grosso (sia dal punto di vista pratico del risultato legale che da quello mediatico) quindi direi che le probabilità che tu venga sanzionato per una cosa del genere sono scarse.

In ogni caso lungi da me il volerti indurre a commettere un reato anche solo potenziale (di questi tempi non si sa mai), quindi per essere sicuro consulta un avvocato semmai.

----------

## codadilupo

sentite, la rai rompe i maroni, e sono d'accordo.

Pero', fino a prova contraria, se andagta una sola volta su raiclick, o avete un adattatore dvt-b dovete pagare il canone, punto.

Il resto è alla vostra coscienza, scrocconi  :Very Happy:  !

Coda

----------

## nick_spacca

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sentite, la rai rompe i maroni, e sono d'accordo.
> 
> Pero', fino a prova contraria, se andagta una sola volta su raiclick, o avete un adattatore dvt-b dovete pagare il canone, punto.
> 
> Il resto è alla vostra coscienza, scrocconi  !
> ...

 

Perché scusa? Raiclick non è visitabile anche dall'estero? Io ho provato e funziona anche dalla Francia...Secondo il tuo ragionamento quindi, anche IO dovrei pagare il canone??? 

Secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senza contare che se io NON VOGLIO vedere la televisione non mi si può obbligare a pagare il canone... Loro sono liberissimi di mettere su raiclick (non so che sia) quello che gli pare ma non possono certo far pagare il canone a tutti i naviganti italiani...

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il resto è alla vostra coscienza, scrocconi  !
> 
> Coda

 

basito.

o è passato al nemico, oppure si è fatto ciullare la password.

----------

## codadilupo

ehehe, ma no che non sono passato al nemico. Pero' il canone è una tassa, come il bollo auto e il resto.... alla fin fine, c'e' poco da fare.

Secondo me, non è tanto utile pretendere di non pagarla, quanto pretendere un servizio pubblico decente. Quindi teche rai libere e consultabili via internet, nessuna spesa aggiuntiva ne' registrazione (nemmeno gratuita) a raiclick. Programmi decenti, meno pubblicità. segnali digitali e/o satellitari decenti e a copertura nazionale (sul serio, pero'!) etc...

tutto qui  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## GiRa

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehehe, ma no che non sono passato al nemico. Pero' il canone è una tassa, come il bollo auto e il resto.... alla fin fine, c'e' poco da fare.

 

Se hai un'auto da corsa mica paghi bollo ed assicurazione dato che non gira per strada.

Tornando IT penso che l'unica cosa a cui appellarsi sia l'adattabile: basta un circuito semplicissimo per ricevere il segnale televisivo (senza vederlo).

Che poi... Avete presente come si vede la TV in mezzo ai monti? Ecco nemmeno io dato che in sostanza non si vede!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Secondo me, non è tanto utile pretendere di non pagarla, quanto pretendere un servizio pubblico decente. 

 

In generale sarei daccordissimo ma nello specifico la Rai non è ne' un servizio socialmente utile, ne' un bene pubblico ne' una risorsa strategica per la nazione, pertanto io pretenderei di non usufruire del servizio  :Wink: 

La Rai, più che un servizio, è concettualmente la stessa cosa di Sky... ti piacerebbe se il canone Sky fosse una tassa e si appellassero ad ogni illogica possibilità per fartelo pagare?

----------

## codadilupo

Secondo me si sta sbagliando il punto di vista. La rai è televisione di Stato, Sky è una azienda. Ora, che io - da anarchico - mi trovi a difendere il concetto di Stato lo trovo alquanto comico, ma finoa quando lo Stato c'e' , è con quello che dobbiamo confrontarci. Adesso, se pago una tassa per la raccolta della spazzatura, pretendo di non pagarla perchè io non produco spazzatura, o pretendo che la spazzatura che produce il mio vicino venga rimossa come si deve e non sparpagliata in giro durante la raccolta ?

Per tornare alla RAI, anche se non guardo la televisione che in minima parte, anche se la vedo solo di sfuggita al bar, pretendo che la RAI sia fatta bene, con programmi decenti, che sia ricevibile da tutti (e dico tutti), che sia pubblica, che mi dia accesso al bene pubblico che le teche RAI rappresentano etc.

Tutto qui  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Secondo me si sta sbagliando il punto di vista. La rai è televisione di Stato, Sky è una azienda.
> 
> 

 

Sbagliato. La rai è una azienda (anzi un gruppo di aziende) che ha un Contratto di Servizio con lo Stato. Quindi è a tutti gli effetti un fornitore (di servizi). Ha la stessa situazione di Poste Italiane per esempio. Ho fatto un lavoro (proprio sul bilancio e per la ripartizione del canone secondo la Legge Gasparre, che santifico), e devo dire che mi sono alquanto schifato.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ora, che io - da anarchico - mi trovi a difendere il concetto di Stato lo trovo alquanto comico, ma finoa quando lo Stato c'e' , è con quello che dobbiamo confrontarci. Adesso, se pago una tassa per la raccolta della spazzatura, pretendo di non pagarla perchè io non produco spazzatura, o pretendo che la spazzatura che produce il mio vicino venga rimossa come si deve e non sparpagliata in giro durante la raccolta ?
> 
> 

 

La spazzatura non è più una tassa, ma un canone per un servizio. Quindi tu paghi la spazzatura perché venga raccolta la tua.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per tornare alla RAI, anche se non guardo la televisione che in minima parte, anche se la vedo solo di sfuggita al bar, pretendo che la RAI sia fatta bene, con programmi decenti, che sia ricevibile da tutti (e dico tutti), che sia pubblica, che mi dia accesso al bene pubblico che le teche RAI rappresentano etc.
> 
> Tutto qui 
> ...

 

Io sono d'accordo con te. Io pagherei il canone (e vi giuro che lo farei volentieri) se:

- La programmazione fosse indipendente dall'auditel (la Rai DEVE uscire da quella società),

- Il target dei programmi deve essere il cittadino e non la ragazzina in piena esplosione ormonale,

- Più programmi didattici (inglese per bambini, quark vari, speciali con fisici)

- Telegiornali decenti,

- Limitazione dei contratti di esclusiva,

- Divieto di ribaltare i costi di esclusiva per conduttori di trasmissioni di intrattenimento sul canone.

Allo stato attuale, se la Bidona Sentura mi costa 2 Milioni di euro, basta che le faccio fare un programma di informazione o sportivo ("quelli che..." è considerato sportivo perché c'è un giornalista...) ed i costi della tipa vengono bellamente ribaltati sul canone... e questo mi fa incazzare...

ciao

luigi

----------

## GuN_jAcK

qui quoto a pieno comio!

----------

## codadilupo

 *comio wrote:*   

> Sbagliato. La rai è una azienda (anzi un gruppo di aziende) che ha un Contratto di Servizio con lo Stato. Quindi è a tutti gli effetti un fornitore (di servizi). Ha la stessa situazione di Poste Italiane per esempio. Ho fatto un lavoro (proprio sul bilancio e per la ripartizione del canone secondo la Legge Gasparre, che santifico), e devo dire che mi sono alquanto schifato.

 

non conosco i termini contrattuali che legano lo Stato all'azienda RAI, ma aldila' del nome Azienda, la RAI - come servizio - è e deve restare un servizio Statale, no ?

 *Quote:*   

> La spazzatura non è più una tassa, ma un canone per un servizio. Quindi tu paghi la spazzatura perché venga raccolta la tua.

 

si' e no. quando prendo una casa, che io ci abiti o meno, e quindi che io ci produca spazzatura o o meno, pago l'ici al comune. Anche se - a tutti gl'effetti - quando passano gli spazzini nella mia via, raccolgono tutti i sacchi, meno il mio che non c'e'  :Wink: 

E' ovvio che la spazzatura è un caso limite. Chiunque produce spazzatura, ma il fatto è che io pago l'ici anche se mi assento per mesi ed in quei mesi non ne produco.

 *Quote:*   

> Allo stato attuale, se la Bidona Sentura mi costa 2 Milioni di euro, basta che le faccio fare un programma di informazione o sportivo ("quelli che..." è considerato sportivo perché c'è un giornalista...) ed i costi della tipa vengono bellamente ribaltati sul canone... e questo mi fa incazzare...

 

e chi non s'incazzerebbe  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non conosco i termini contrattuali che legano lo Stato all'azienda RAI, ma aldila' del nome Azienda, la RAI - come servizio - è e deve restare un servizio Statale, no ?

 

E perché mai? La sanità deve rimanere statale, l'istruzione, le forze dell'ordine... ma la televisione? Non ne vedo il motivo.

Ah forse intendi che i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere statali? Beh a parte il fatto che è un'affermazione da prendere con le pinze (i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere affrancati da QUALSIASI tipo di potere, compreso e soprattutto lo stato) la Rai ha smesso di fare informazione da diversi anni. Ora come ora paghi per vedere il tipo dei pacchi.

Il canone non è una tassa e non viene presentato come tale. Le tasse le devono pagare tutti mentre il canone è un balzello sulla proprietà di apparecchi "adattabili" alla ricezione tv. In pratica diventa un balzello su tutti i prodotti elettronici dotati di schermo.

Comunque non dico che il canone non vada pagato allo stato attuale delle cose. Dico però che lo trovo un balzello ingiusto.

Preferirei pagare anche il doppio del canone per finanziare la ricerca in italia che le bocce della velina più idiota del paese.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  E perché mai? La sanità deve rimanere statale, l'istruzione, le forze dell'ordine... ma la televisione? Non ne vedo il motivo.
> 
> Ah forse intendi che i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere statali? Beh a parte il fatto che è un'affermazione da prendere con le pinze (i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere affrancati da QUALSIASI tipo di potere, compreso e soprattutto lo stato) la Rai ha smesso di fare informazione da diversi anni. Ora come ora paghi per vedere il tipo dei pacchi.
> 
> (..)

 

No, la tv deve fare informazione & intrattenimento...il problema è che ora fa solo il secondo...

----------

## GiRa

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il canone non è una tassa e non viene presentato come tale. Le tasse le devono pagare tutti mentre il canone è un balzello sulla proprietà di apparecchi "adattabili" alla ricezione tv. In pratica diventa un balzello su tutti i prodotti elettronici dotati di schermo.

 

Anche un videoregistratore senza schermo, come mi ha confermato la signorina di cui sopra.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   non conosco i termini contrattuali che legano lo Stato all'azienda RAI, ma aldila' del nome Azienda, la RAI - come servizio - è e deve restare un servizio Statale, no ? 
> 
> E perché mai? La sanità deve rimanere statale, l'istruzione, le forze dell'ordine... ma la televisione? Non ne vedo il motivo.
> 
> Ah forse intendi che i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere statali? Beh a parte il fatto che è un'affermazione da prendere con le pinze (i servizi di informazione dovrebbero essere affrancati da QUALSIASI tipo di potere, compreso e soprattutto lo stato) la Rai ha smesso di fare informazione da diversi anni. Ora come ora paghi per vedere il tipo dei pacchi.
> ...

 

in uno stato teoricamente democratico, è la democrazia la garanzia di affrancamento da qualsiasi tipo di potere, o sbaglio ?

Torno a ripetere, finchè lo Stato c'e', io con quello devo confrontarmi. E personalmente preferisco sapere che i servizi pubblici, tra cui il diritto all'informazione, siano e restino pubblici. O davvero preferiamo che i servizi d'informazione c'arrivino da chi ha interessi economici nel farci sapere o non sapere la qualsiasi ?

Poi, che l'anarchismo è il migliore dei mondi possibili, è che l'unica vera democrazia è anarchica, questo lo capisce chiunque, credo, e non mi sbatto piu' di tanto a farlo capire agli stolti che pensano il contrario, ma qui non stiamo parlando di anarchismoVSstatoitalianoteatrodialmenotretentatividicolpodistatodalquarantacinqueaoggi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> No, la tv deve fare informazione & intrattenimento...il problema è che ora fa solo il secondo...

 

Nick la tv non deve fare nulla per forza... se si parte dal presupposto che la Rai è un'azienda e non un servizio pubblico può fare quello che gli pare nel limite delle leggi.

Se però la vuoi far passare come servizio pubblico allora io pretendo 24 ore su 24 di notizie di interesse pubblico. Si va dalle informazioni sul traffico, al meteo, a corsi di formazione, programmi culturali e programmi di informazione, purché si limitino a riportare FATTI e non OPINIONI di qualcuno (come avviene attualmente per quei varietà che chiamiamo telegiornali).

Metteresti le veline in un ospedale pubblico? (beh in effetti... ci si potrebbe pensare...  :Wink:  )

RIformulo la domanda in modo che non contenga equivoci... metteresti Pippo Baudo in un ospedale pubblico?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> in uno stato teoricamente democratico, è la democrazia la garanzia di affrancamento da qualsiasi tipo di potere, o sbaglio ?

 Ovviamente no... la democrazia è una forma di controllo del potere che vale per il potere POLITICO, non per quello MEDIATICO. I grandi idealisti illuministi che hanno gettato le basi del concetto di democrazia non potevano certo prevedere l'impatto dei media sulla società, e nemmeno i signori che si sono seduti al tavolo della costituente una sessantina di anni fa.

La democrazia è (dovrebbe esserlo... poi nei fatti non è così e si sa che contano i fatti e non le chiacchere) solo garanzia di se stessa. Altri poteri necessitano altre forme di garanzia.

 *Quote:*   

> personalmente preferisco sapere che i servizi pubblici, tra cui il diritto all'informazione, siano e restino pubblici.

  Internet è pubblico ma nessuno controlla l'informazione su internet. Garantire il diritto all'informazione con un servizio adsl pubblico è un'idea... il sistema attuale non funziona così. Il "diritto all'informazione" significa garantire che io abbia accesso a tutte le (forti di) informazioni che voglio, non che uno si sobbarchi l'onere di dirmi quello che voglio sentirmi dire. Non funziona decisamente così.

 *Quote:*   

> O davvero preferiamo che i servizi d'informazione c'arrivino da chi ha interessi economici nel farci sapere o non sapere la qualsiasi ?

 No infatti ho detto che gli informatori dovrebbero essere affrancati da QUALSIASI forma di potere o interesse. Semplicemente non penso che gli interessi politici siano meno forti o influenti di quelli economici, anzi spesso sono la stessa cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> Poi, che l'anarchismo è il migliore dei mondi possibili, è che l'unica vera democrazia è anarchica, questo lo capisce chiunque

 Io no... Sinceramente vedo l'anarchia come lo stato base di natura, ovvero vige la legge del più forte. Ricordiamoci che le regole servono per tutelare i deboli e non i potenti (che essendo potenti anzi vengono favoriti da un set di regole "lasco" o inesistente).

Se poi intendi "anarchia" come "eden" in cui tutti rispettano le regole "che sentono naturalmente dentro" intanto ci si riferisce ad un mondo che non esiste nemmeno in sogno, inoltre è da dimostrare che tutti sentano naturalmente le stesse regole di base... (anzi che tutti sentano regole punto).

Comunque concordo che siamo OT a parlare qui di democrazia, anarchia o quant'altro... semmai continuiamo in pm

----------

## djinnZ

rapidamente:

Il canone è in realtà una "tassa di possesso sugli apparecchi atti alla ricezione radiotelevisiva" che poi nella pubblicità lo chiamino canone non c'entra nulla.

Detta tassa aveva lo scopo di garantire un servizio di informazione e intrattenimento sotto diretto controllo dello stato (la rai non è come le poste, è dello stato) in alternativa a futuri servizi privati per poter bilanciare eventuali interferenze da parte del potere economico e doveva anche servire a gestire una rete di ripetitori per tutti gli operatori del settore. Inutile dire che questo non si è realizzato, c'è un duopolio balordo, è un carrozzone dove parcheggiare i rampolli della politica etc. non voglio neanche affrontarlo il discorso.

La pretesa della tassa per ogni apparecchio è eccessiva ma poichè le ultime cinque legislature si sono concentrate sulla necessità di togliere ai cittadini il diritto (e ripeto il diritto ed anche dovere qundo le si ritinene inique o infondate) di non pagare le tasse e le multe sottraendoti all'imposizione (già perchè in questo modo da tassa diventa imposta) non ottieni altro che di farti arrivare una cartella esattoriale prima o poi.

Per gli studenti faccio notare che la tassa viene assolta secondo residenza o domicilio stabile non secondo ogni domicilio temporaneo. Stessa cosa per la casa al mare, al paese dei nonni od in montagna per chi la ha, questa è una pura pretesa assurda della RAI ma come sopra devi pagare e zitto, poi puoi ricorrere (e le spese e gli interessi te li puoi scordare), in ogni caso la dichiarazione rispetto al domicilio è dovuta sia dal locatore che dal locatario (che deve dire di non usare la casa ed affittarla).

Se ne avete voglia provate a fare come per l'obolo di ricarica sui telefonini ma dispero che si ottenga qualcosa, secondo me la cosa è uscita solo perchè volevano una scusa per mettere in crisi telecom (e qui mi autocensuro). Oppure raccogliete le firme per un referendum ed abbrogate la legge (se serve vi cerco quale) finchè questo diritto ci viene lasciato (e qui adotto un self-banning da questo thread o finisce come l'altro).

----------

## !equilibrium

tornando IT:

 *Quote:*   

> Anche un videoregistratore senza schermo, come mi ha confermato la signorina di cui sopra.

 

falso, falsissimo. non dovete assolutamente credere a quello che dice il funzionario/responsabile RAI, perche' vi dira' che se anche respirate siete atti a ricevere il segnale audio/video e quindi dovete pagare. il 'bollo' si applica UNICAMENTE alle TV e agli apparecchi allinone con TV integrata, quindi no telefonini, no videoregistratori, no computer se non hanno una scheda di ricezione TV.

direttamente dal sito della ADUC:

```
Contrariamente a cio' che dice la RAI, il canone/tassa lo si deve pagare solo per il possesso della televisione o di un computer con scheda Tv (ovvero, dove vi sia una scheda che permette l'allaccio diretto dell'antenna tv al computer). Ignorare pertanto la richiesta per il possesso di un computer solo perchè connesso ad internet, di un videofonino, et similia.
```

@gira, se non hai una scheda TV sul tuo computer, ignora pure le minaccie della RAI, non devi pagare, punto. ogni altra richiesta di pagamento e' un abuso che fa la RAI. ogni volta che la RAI ti manda un raccomandata, gli devi mandare una diffida e fin da ora gliene devi mandare una in cui 'informi RAI che non hai nessuna TV e quindi NON paghi'. Se mandano al tuo domicilio un responsabile, un funzionario, o una semplice missiva che non sia una raccomandata, gli ridi in faccia e li cacci fuori a pedate dall'abitazione, e se si ostinano, chiami il 113 (non sono ironico, sono consigli dell'ADUC). Leggiti per bene il sito della ADUC, ci sono tutte le informazioni che ti servono, seguile alla lettere e non te ne pentirai.

----------

## comio

Purtroppo ADUC ha torto. Il decreto regio (pensa te quanta è vecchia la legge...) e successive modifiche  non discrimina fra un sintonizzatore UHF/VHF A/V (ciò, che a mio avviso FA LA TV) od un tostapane. Chi legifera inoltre latita (chissà perché...)...

ciao

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> tornando IT:
> 
> direttamente dal sito della ADUC:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ADUC ha torto. Il decreto regio (pensa te quanta è vecchia la legge...) e successive modifiche  non discrimina fra un sintonizzatore UHF/VHF A/V (ciò, che a mio avviso FA LA TV) od un tostapane. Chi legifera inoltre latita (chissà perché...)...

 

vero sulla vetustita' del decreto, ma siccome tale decreto non e' chiaro e non spiega chi deve e chi non deve pagare, allo stato attuale delle cose non ha molta validita' in ambito legale, visto che la normativa in fatto di negozi giuridici dice chiaramente che ogni contratto deve essere esente da vizi di forma e da clausole vessatorie. da qualunque punta di vista si guardi il decreto nel contesto di OGGI, e' un vizio di forma (non e' chiaro sugli estremi della contrattazione) e pure una clausa vessatoria allo stesso tempo (gia' questo e' un paradosso), e quindi il cittadino HA tutto il diritto di tutelarsi.

ADUC non ha torto, e' la RAI che non puo' chiedere il canone su dei termini non precisi, e a dirla tutta pure la UE si e' lamentata con la RAI perche' la normativa CEE (direttiva sulla trasparenza 80/723/CE) prevede in questi casi che RAI abbia una duplice contabilita', una per quanto riguarda l'ambito commerciale e una per quanto riguarda il settore del pubblico servizio. sulla base della contabilita' per il pubblico servizio e solo su di esso deve essere calcolato il canone annuo del contribuente, e non facendo di tutte le erbe un fascio come invece fa ora. questo perche' nella contabilita' commerciale vengono conteggiati pure i contributi che lo stato gia' eroga alla RAI (che sono sempre soldi del cittadini eh!).

Quindi da un lato la RAI rende impossibile alla Commissione UE di effettuare il controllo di proporzionalità tra aiuti di stato concessi alla RAI e gli obblighi ad essa imposti dalla missione di servizio pubblico e, dall'altro, si concede mano libera nell'utilizzare i soldi dei contribuenti per attività commerciali.   :Rolling Eyes:   Perche' mai un cittadino dovrebbe pagare 2 volte una tassa che non gli spetta, o se gli spetta, e' in misura di gran lunga inferiore a quella che invece viene normalmente richiesta? da che mondo e' mondo (compresa l'italia) se un singolo cittadino si permette di adottare le stesse condizioni di vendita in stile 'strozzinaggio' per i suoi prodotti, in genere viene perseguito civilmente e penalmente in quattro e quattrotto dalla GF... perche' cio' non viene fatto per la RAI? questo e' quanto contesta la ADUC, e non mi pare proprio che sia in torto (IMHO). Ti sfido a trovarmi un punto di tutto questo discorso per cui RAI ha ragione nel pretendere il canone annuo con le modalita' che applica in questo momento.

----------

## comio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vero sulla vetustita' del decreto, ma siccome tale decreto non e' chiaro e non spiega chi deve e chi non deve pagare, allo stato attuale delle cose non ha molta validita' in ambito legale, visto che la normativa in fatto di negozi giuridici dice chiaramente che ogni contratto deve essere esente da vizi di forma e da clausole vessatorie. da qualunque punta di vista si guardi il decreto nel contesto di OGGI, e' un vizio di forma (non e' chiaro sugli estremi della contrattazione) e pure una clausa vessatoria allo stesso tempo (gia' questo e' un paradosso), e quindi il cittadino HA tutto il diritto di tutelarsi.
> 
> 

 

Il problema è che Rai spinge per l'interpretazione lasca...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ADUC non ha torto, e' la RAI che non puo' chiedere il canone su dei termini non precisi, e a dirla tutta pure la UE si e' lamentata con la RAI perche' la normativa CEE (direttiva sulla trasparenza 80/723/CE) prevede in questi casi che RAI abbia una duplice contabilita', una per quanto riguarda l'ambito commerciale e una per quanto riguarda il settore del pubblico servizio. sulla base della contabilita' per il pubblico servizio e solo su di esso deve essere calcolato il canone annuo del contribuente, e non facendo di tutte le erbe un fascio come invece fa ora. questo perche' nella contabilita' commerciale vengono conteggiati pure i contributi che lo stato gia' eroga alla RAI (che sono sempre soldi del cittadini eh!).
> 
> 

 

La legge Gasparri recepisce proprio quella normativa oltre ad un altro paio sul riassetto. Ne sono certo perché ho fatto un lavoro di verifica per quella contabilità separata. Sono stato un po' di tempo in viale Mazzini... a vedere che vento tirava.

La regola che si segue per la contabilità separata è (grosso modo): Telegiornali, Cinema e Fictions Europee, Sport, Educazione -> Canone. Radio2, Rainotte ed Intrattenimento (e qui sfuma tutto...) -> Pubblicità. Il problema è che come faccio a ripartire il costo del contratto di esclusiva di Pinco Palla che mi fa due programmi, uno in Canone e l'altro fuori? Allo stato delle cose si fa una brutale ripartizione oraria... e non sapete quante tette finiscono nello sport e nella cultura.... come costi intendo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi da un lato la RAI rende impossibile alla Commissione UE di effettuare il controllo di proporzionalità tra aiuti di stato concessi alla RAI e gli obblighi ad essa imposti dalla missione di servizio pubblico e, dall'altro, si concede mano libera nell'utilizzare i soldi dei contribuenti per attività commerciali.    Perche' mai un cittadino dovrebbe pagare 2 volte una tassa che non gli spetta, o se gli spetta, e' in misura di gran lunga inferiore a quella che invece viene normalmente richiesta? da che mondo e' mondo (compresa l'italia) se un singolo cittadino si permette di adottare le stesse condizioni di vendita in stile 'strozzinaggio' per i suoi prodotti, in genere viene perseguito civilmente e penalmente in quattro e quattrotto dalla GF... perche' cio' non viene fatto per la RAI? questo e' quanto contesta la ADUC, e non mi pare proprio che sia in torto (IMHO). Ti sfido a trovarmi un punto di tutto questo discorso per cui RAI ha ragione nel pretendere il canone annuo con le modalita' che applica in questo momento.

 

Io non ho mai detto che Rai ha ragione  :Wink:  Io ho detto che si para il sedere con quella legge (il che è diverso...). Il problema è che c'è un visto conflitto di interessi fra Rai, Vigilanza e Parlamento, che porta ad avere una legge permissiva che favorisce (problemi di trusting?) un'azienda che non è statale ma con capitale interamente posseduto dal Tesoro (sottigliezza ma che fa la differenza). Per dirla tutta il Canone Rai non si chiama neanche Canone... ma Tassa di possesso per sistemi atti alla Ricezione di segnali audiovisivi....

viva la bbc

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *comio wrote:*   

> La spazzatura non è più una tassa, ma un canone per un servizio. Quindi tu paghi la spazzatura perché venga raccolta la tua.

 

sbagliato, sarà un canone, parzialmente, la tassa per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti urbani (i rari cestini per le cartacce) e per la pulizia delle swtrade resta in vigore, viene solo sottratta la parte per lo smaltimento dei propri), ma per il momento la conversione non è ancora stata attuata (complice l'emergenza continua, che trà l'altro è assai utile a far pagare due volte il servizio agli appaltatori). Se non erro tra sette mesi esatti l'italia inizierà a pagare la sanzione UE.  :Shocked: 

L'unica diffrenza è che i nuovi consorzi non avranno più un appalto a scadenza. Già col passaggio dal sistema di gara ai consorzi misti i costi sono lievitati del 120% in media così dovrebbero ridursi del 60/70% nell'immediato per stabilizzarsi su un 150% finale.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> La programmazione fosse indipendente dall'auditel (la Rai DEVE uscire da quella società)

 

ancora meglio se lo tolgono di mezzo del tutto o la smettono di determinare il campione in modo da far risultare sempre seguitissimi gli stessi polpettoni serali, questo vale anche per i privati che hanno tutto l'interesse a propinare reality, televerità e varietà del sabato che costano sempre meno (e soprattutto portano infinitamente meno rogne) di fiction valide e documentari (che tra l'altro richiedono un vero cervello per farli) e sono sempre meno pericolosi del giornalismo vero e proprio.

Ma ovviamente non lo faranno mai.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Telegiornali decenti,

 

questa te la potevi risparmiare, come a dire che da domani cessi ogni guerra e sia pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Limitazione dei contratti di esclusiva,
> 
> - Divieto di ribaltare i costi di esclusiva per conduttori di trasmissioni di intrattenimento sul canone.
> 
> Allo stato attuale, se la Bidona Sentura mi costa 2 Milioni di euro, basta che le faccio fare un programma di informazione o sportivo ("quelli che..." è considerato sportivo perché c'è un giornalista...) ed i costi della tipa vengono bellamente ribaltati sul canone... e questo mi fa incazzare...
> ...

 

il bello è che la tipa è anche lei giornalista del programma... Ed il regio decreto fu istituito anche per finanziare la rete dei ripetitori che poi sono diventati solo rai etc...

in ogni caso lo ripeto è una tassa di possesso quindi non la si può aggirare. Che tutto l'impianto legislativo alle spalle sia sballato (ed emendato peggio) lo sappiamo.

L'ADUC ha pienamente torto quando dice che non è necessaria la dichiarazione di non possedere apparati atti alla ricezione (o meglio ha ragione ma per farla valere è necessario un legale od il supporto di un patronato, quindi tira solo acqua al suo mulino) per zittire l'ERIAR.

Quanto al resto ripeto per chi è studente o vive in fitto di rileggere quello che ho scritto.

La fortuna è che fu costituito un baraccone a parte per la riscossione altrimenti se rientrava tra le competenze dell'agenzia delle entrate e delle esattorie si doveva pagare e basta, anche quando non dovuto, e poi ricorrere sempre che il costo del ricorso (mi è capitato con l'ici) non sia superiore alle spese (già di bolli ero al doppio).

@comio: bbc? quella dei documentari per handicappati mentali e dei reality più squallidi della storia? Che bell'esempio...   :Laughing: 

----------

